# my babies



## storm_ruckus (Feb 24, 2007)

Hey guys here are a few videos of my horses

here is one of my 18 year old standardbred gelding. I got him when he was 14 and retrained him  ( i was 11)

http://s109.photobucket.com/albums/n61/Wally17_2006/?action=view&current=wally_0001.flv

he is now retired and living at home with 4 other horses 
___________________________________________________

This is Storm- my 6 year old thoroughbred gelding.

http://s109.photobucket.com/albums/n61/Wally17_2006/?action=view&current=StormNew.flv
_________________________________________________

and this is of the both of them  I hope you enjoy! 

http://s109.photobucket.com/albums/n61/Wally17_2006/?action=view&current=stormwally_0001.flv


----------



## kounter_kaanter (Mar 5, 2007)

Cute! I like your TB, I miss my TB Mare [she coliced last may and didn't pull through...] as difficult as they are i'd definatley own another, they make riding more thrilling


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

What lovely horses! Like your video's too.


----------

